# Skin lightening pills - Glutathione



## Ozee (May 23, 2009)

Skin Whitening Pill - Skin Bleaching Pills - Glutathione and Skin Whitening

Just wondering what your thoughts are on this?


----------



## Andi (May 23, 2009)

My thoughts: DonÂ´t bother. It might help a bit, but more than likely it will not.

Any website that lists claims like:

_Health benefits of Glutathione Skin Whitening Pill_

As mentioned above, glutathione can help fight:

infertility (especially for men)

human immunodeficiency virus (HIV)

cancers

cataracts

thyroid problems

liver problems (toxins, heavy metals, alcohol)

chronic fatigue

heart disease especially those with LDL or bad cholesterol

multiple sclerosis

Alzheimer disease

Parkinson's disease

arteriosclerosis

and the list goes onâ€¦

And the skin benefits? L-Glutathione skin whitening works from the inside to repair and nourish skin -

Gives skin a radiant glow.

Makes pores finer.

Removes skin hyperpigmentations.

Skin becomes smoother and clearer.

Controls acne and prevents acne marks.

Defies the aging process.

Making claims like the above is misleading and IMO dangerous. I know itÂ´s a skincare supplement, but even listing that it might possibly help with actual severe diseases makes is a scam in my eyes.

HereÂ´s what I found:

_Supplementing has been difficult, as research suggests that glutathione taken orally is not well absorbed across the GI tract. In a study of acute oral administration of a very large dose (3 grams) of oral glutathione, Witschi and coworkers found that "it is not possible to increase circulating glutathione to a clinically beneficial extent by the oral administration of a single dose of 3 g of glutathione."[12][13]_


----------



## Bec688 (May 23, 2009)

A big no no. I'd definately pass on this one Bec, it looks gimmicky and you have to be really careful when it comes to skin lightening treatments of any kind, sometimes you can cause more damage than good.


----------



## Ozee (May 23, 2009)

I really do want to try and fade some of these freckles.

What do you suggest? ive heard alot about Kojic acid.


----------



## Andi (May 24, 2009)

from what I have read, dermatologists recommend a combo of Retin-A and hydroqinone to fade hyperpigmentation. Apperently, hydroquinone is not cancerogenous, even though there have been numerous rumors about it.

If you just want to fade your freckles you might benefit from more gentle products. IÂ´m no expert, but the most important thing is a sunscreen with a high PPD (PPD rates the efficacy of UVA protection, which is what causes freckles and sunspots), cause no matter what you put on your skin to lighten the freckles they will come back if you donÂ´t wear that suncreen every single day of the year.

I have had some success with the Rx for brown skin line from Sephora. They have a brightening serum with glyocolic and lactic acid+botanical ingredients...and a brightening moisturizer. Both are gentle and work well considering itÂ´s an OTC product. They lightened my post-acne hyperpigmentation a bit.

Oh, and Kojic acid seems to be working well! But with every ingredient, the dosage needs to be high enough to actually work. IÂ´d love to know which products contain Kojic acid though


----------



## Ozee (May 24, 2009)

thanks heaps Andi


----------



## Darla (May 24, 2009)

why do you want to get rid of your freckles? freckles can be cute and add to your unique charm...


----------



## Adrienne (May 24, 2009)

I use hydroquinone on my blemishes and it takes a while but it's gradually fading my them.


----------



## Ozee (May 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why do you want to get rid of your freckles? freckles can be cute and add to your unique charm... I don't have the deep colour freckles, just light ones an i want my clearer complexion back, its as if they came up over night after 1st preg. Also nice light olive skin is desirable amongst my culture so yeahi guess its pressure + desire.


----------



## marilynnsyrett (May 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Skin Whitening Pill - Skin Bleaching Pills - Glutathione and Skin Whitening
Just wondering what your thoughts are on this?

NO! Please don't take any whitening pills. These might have very detrimental effcts on your skin. Instead choose skin lightening skin care products that contain ingredients like Hydroquinone that aim to make the skin tone lighter.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 25, 2009)

I'll go the topical route if I were u. I'm scared to put stuff in my body and then have it wreak havoc on my system...


----------



## bronze_chiqz (May 27, 2009)

Gluthathione.Its a hit among the Asian countries.Philippine especially.Even GNC is carrying Gluta tablets.But whitening is just like 10 % from the intake of glutathione tablets.Double dosage is said to increase the whitening purpose.Internet ads are misleading as whitening is the main purpose.These tablets are used as treatments for some disease like liver probz etc ( U can find lots of the net bt this)I bought a bottle from my local distributor, where many ppl had have luck with it( all dark spots fading etc, smoother skin, less oily etc)I tried for 3 weeks and I think it break me out.I tossed it right away.Here in france, I asked bout it to my derm, he said there's no such thing as whitening pills and glutathione isnt made for that.


----------



## gaurav123 (Jun 3, 2009)

Beauty is skin deep but is the SKIN that matters most

The SKIN is the largest organ of the body and maintaining its youthful glow, elasticity and tone is a MUST. As we age, so is our skin that is why it is essential to take more care of it since it is the outer layer of the body to which people perceives by their senses. To some people, skin is such a big issue because most of the time it suggests status symbol in the society. Most people tends to believe that if you have a flawless and light skin it means that you belong to the upper class or you are a celebrity, because of that simple reason, people would kill for that light and flawless skin.

Achieving a nice skin is not an easy task and it requires a lot of work, discipline and patience. You are lucky enough if you innately possess that celebrity-like skin that anybody would envy, but how about those people who aren't that lucky as you are? There are a few basics which you need to do in order to take care of your skin. Everybody knows that water is a basic need and believe me it does wonders in your skin and so drinking lots of everyday especially if you sweat a lot is a very good habit. Avoid the sun. Never go outside unprotected, at least use an umbrella and put sunblock whenever you need to go outside. The skin also needs some light from the sun but basically its UV rays that penetrates to the skin only increases melanin production resulting into a darkened skin. Some people nowadays don't seem to have sufficient sleep due to work and other things they do but according to studies having sufficient sleep(roughly about 6-8hrs/day) gives more time for your skin you regenerate. Having a healthy skin correlates to a healthy environment. Breathing clean air and living in a smoke-free environment is also a factor for good and healthy skin. People who don't smoke look more radiant than people who do. What you eat is what you get. Invest in fiber-rich fruits and vegetables and avoid, if possible, fats and high-carb diet. Fiber-rich fruits and veggies does great in your body for it maintains good bowel and cleanses the digestive track, remember, a clean system registers a clear skin. Finally, if you have done all sorts of healthy habits and you seem to feel that it's not enough nor it does not help your skin dilemma, then its time for science to work for your skin.

Ever wished for that light and flawless skin most celebrities have? Do you know their secret in achieving that porcelain complexion as seen on TV? Not everybody knows about this wonder supplement but it is the secret in achieving such fantastic skin and at the same time improving over all health. It was used in the early years as anti-oxidant, anti-aging and even given(intravenous) to people with HIV/AIDS since this supplement boosts the immune system. Surprisingly, it was discovered that taking it in high dose and in long term evidently lightens the color of the skin, moreover, this is its side-effect alone thus promoting better health. Glutathione is a tripeptide amino-acid that mainly resides in the liver, it is in existence in the body and its supplementation is essential for the body to be able to function fully. Oral administration of this supplement, taking in consideration the proper dosage, surely will lighten your skin and achieve that youthful glow.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting. So if i understand it well, considering you're living a healthy lifestyle, and take on a long term basis, a properly dosed glutathione pill, it could work in lightening your skin. It's interesting to know, but i guess it also means consult a doctor, to get the proper dosage and check it after, imo that is something to consider after you have tried other products that don't require as much precautions of use.


----------



## steven (Dec 20, 2012)

yes , you are right


----------

